# Current Point Balance / What you Saving For?



## lennyj17 (May 1, 2013)

What's you're Current Point Balance and what are you Currently Saving Points for?

ME:

Balance - 24,837 points

Saving - I commute PHL to NYP 3-4 days a week, so I hoard my points to save me from paying Last Minute Walk-Up Fares, should I need to take another train other that I originally Scheduled. Hording my points and booking during the 14-day Advance Pricing comes out to a better deal for me than buying Monthlies or 10-Trips tickets.


----------



## Anderson (May 1, 2013)

Balance: 120,403 (thank you Chase)

Saving: Two-fold answer. On the one hand, I'm not spending many points because I'm seriously gunning for SE+ (I did burn 20,000 on a two-round earlier this year, as well as on a "returned favor" leg for a friend who had "pointed" me a leg before) and that involves spending money. On the other hand, I'm also always saving for lengthy cross-country trips (i.e. Flagstaff, LA, etc.) or for short jaunts down to Florida.


----------



## Misty. (May 1, 2013)

My current balance is 5,159. I'm not saving for anything in particular, but I'm making an S+ run myself (I'll save SE for when I get better money and more freedom to pick up and travel whenever. In the meantime, lounge access when I'm in the area of one is good enough for me).


----------



## the_traveler (May 1, 2013)

I only have 131,368 AGR points! 

I'm not really saving for anything special, but I hope to make as many Gatherings as possible. Sometimes the points come in handy. An example is this year, going to Chicago.

Normally I would not use a 2 zone award for such a short trip from New England to Chicago. However so many AU members (I assume) are on the LSL that day, when I booked the fare was $650+!  Thus using a 2 zone award was feasible.

And having the AGR MasterCard and earning 500-2000 more points each month certainly helps.


----------



## BCL (May 1, 2013)

lennyj17 said:


> What's you're Current Point Balance and what are you Currently Saving Points for?
> 
> ME:
> 
> ...


Seems to make sense for that purpose. I looked it up. $584 for a 10-ride when there some you could book some times right now for $51. However, I'm not sure how much more points you get. I took NYP-EXT about a month ago and got a whopping 104 AGR points (plus Double Days bonus). I suppose the deal is that a higher bucket fare could be about $90 and the 10-ride would allow for more flexibility.

Now if you consider what we deal with on Capitol Corridor. An example would be Berkeley to San Jose, which is $18 (always the same price except for weekend fare specials) or $110 for a 10 ride. The difference in AGR points is enormous. You'd get 220 points for using up a 10-ride, but 1000 for booking 10 rides separately. There might also be the flexibility of breaking up those rides into multi-city stops for the same $18, which would actually double the points (or more) with each segment with a 100 point floor. However, the question is whether or not those additional points are worth the extra cost.


----------



## amamba (May 1, 2013)

I have 26K points right now, my H has 24K. I am not saving for anything in particular, I just need to find time to take an LD trip or use them for an acela roundtrip or something.


----------



## chakk (May 1, 2013)

Just a few thousand now, has I have used most of my recent balance to book sleeper travel from ATL to DEN early next year.


----------



## alben (May 2, 2013)

Was 160,033 points 3 weeks ago (Gotta love Chase). Purchased a total of 4 sleeper awards on the Empire builder for my family. Nice start to summer vacation


----------



## GoldenSpike (May 2, 2013)

230,000 after after spending 20K for a STL-KCY-LAX-PDX-SPK trip later this month.


----------



## Shanghai (May 2, 2013)

I have several thousand AGR points, but I usually buy my train travel to accumulate Rail Points (TQP)

to get Select Plus status. That gives me access to the Acela Lounge in New York which we often use

when transiting between New Jersey Transit trains and Long Island Railroad trains.


----------



## SanAntonioClyde (May 2, 2013)

Was able to use my points for roomette this spring to go from San Antonio to Philly and back via New Orleans. Now saving for trip to New England or Great Lakes area.

Was very pleased as to how easy it was to make and change reservations over the phone. Agent was very helpful both times.


----------



## pennyk (May 2, 2013)

Shanghai said:


> I have several thousand AGR points, but I usually buy my train travel to accumulate Rail Points (TQP)to get Select Plus status.


Ditto. However, I am saving mine hoping to "pay for" 2 cross country trips in 2014.


----------



## benjibear (May 2, 2013)

I have about 90,000 point. I was originally saving for two roomettes (one for me, one for the wife) to New Orleans. Now, we are thinking of visiting Texas instead. Anyone have any suggestions for any good two zone destinations for around Christmas (preftably warmer) time from the northeast?


----------



## AmtrakBlue (May 2, 2013)

I have a whopping 6908 and will have an add'l 500 when someone I referred travels. I'm hoping to have enough for a one-zone roomette trip before the points expire next year. May have to buy points at this rate. 

If not, I'll just take a trip or two on the NEC somewhere.


----------



## Train Rider (May 2, 2013)

24,000. Was 84,000 thanks to 32K from Chase and 19K for Shoebuy.com the day after Thanksgiving points special.

Just cashed in a two-zone bedroom and two-zone roomette for Glacier trip for our honeymoon -- that was a $2,400 trip if paid cash. Putting the wedding on the Chase card has helped a lot too (paid off each month, of course).

Saving up now for a winter trip from CHI to Tuscan.


----------



## Shortline (May 2, 2013)

101,348 left after a recent redemption. Not really saving them for anything specific. Just redeemed a 50K award for 2 bedrooms OKC-CHI-NOL for the family. Was going to put all three of us in one bedroom, then thought why not add a roomette, them decided to splurge and use a few more for the 2 room suite. Should make a much more comforatable 2 night trip all in one zone!


----------



## Devil's Advocate (May 2, 2013)

40,000 actual AGR points with a back fill of another 100,000 or so in easily convertible points. Not saved for anything specific as of yet.


----------



## Anthony (May 2, 2013)

AmtrakBlue said:


> I have a whopping 6908 and will have an add'l 500 when someone I referred travels. I'm hoping to have enough for a one-zone roomette trip before the points expire next year. May have to buy points at this rate.  If not, I'll just take a trip or two on the NEC somewhere.


Unlike some airlines, the points you earn at a given moment don't have specific expiration dates. As long as you have any paid Amtrak travel activity in your account once every 36 months, or if you have the Chase card, your points will never expire.


----------



## the_traveler (May 2, 2013)

AmtrakBlue said:


> I have a whopping 6908 and will have an add'l 500 when someone I referred travels. I'm hoping to have enough for a one-zone roomette trip before the points expire next year. May have to buy points at this rate.  If not, I'll just take a trip or two on the NEC somewhere.


Just remember that if you take even a short trip (in your case SEPTA to PHL, and then take Amtrak to Paoli one way for $5-6, then take SEPTA home), because you earned AGR points for Amtrak travel, *ALL* your AGR points are extended for another 36 months! :excl:


----------



## AmtrakBlue (May 2, 2013)

Duh, I forgot that I just needed to take the train at least once every 3 years. I'm good then. Thanks for the reminder guys.


----------



## PRR 60 (May 2, 2013)

Anthony said:


> AmtrakBlue said:
> 
> 
> > I have a whopping 6908 and will have an add'l 500 when someone I referred travels. I'm hoping to have enough for a one-zone roomette trip before the points expire next year. May have to buy points at this rate.  If not, I'll just take a trip or two on the NEC somewhere.
> ...


Which airlines assign expiration dates to specific earned miles? The programs I know reset the clock for all miles with any account activity (not just travel, and activity even includes redemptions). In that respect, Amtrak, requiring actual travel earning to reset the clock, is more restrictive than any of the airline programs I know.


----------



## I always rode the Southern (May 2, 2013)

Unfortunately I have given up on ever getting status since our location limits us to the silver star and little opportunity for cheap round trip point runs without overnight stays(Tampa to Winter Haven is totally dependent on OTP).  Most of our trips are on the Silvers and auto train and generally expensive enough that we will use AGR points for that one direction.

Hubby has 28,262, I have 32,856, and 55,000 ultimate rewards(Thank you Chase for Sapphire Preferred!).

Would like to plan for our 3rd cross country trip, this time trying to work in both the Grand Canyon and Yellowstone.

Next would be a trip to Montreal..


----------



## colobok (May 2, 2013)

I have about 430,000 points, don't know when I will spend all of them...

Now I am collecting United miles instead.


----------



## JayPea (May 2, 2013)

I have 20,064 points right now which should go up by another 1500 or so when my points from 1-800-Flowers.com post from my purchase for my mom for Mother's Day. I'm not saving for anything in particular right now, but will no doubt go toward whatever trip my uncle and I concoct for next year.


----------



## Bob Dylan (May 2, 2013)

colobok said:


> I have about 430,000 points, don't know when I will spend all of them...Now I am collecting United miles instead.


 Wow! You could always BookTrips for the poor AU Members like, well, Me! :giggle: (A 2 Zone Roomette Trip is only 20,000 less 5% MC Rebate! Hint, Hint!  )


----------



## AmtrakBlue (May 2, 2013)

jimhudson said:


> colobok said:
> 
> 
> > I have about 430,000 points, don't know when I will spend all of them...Now I am collecting United miles instead.
> ...


Beat me to it.


----------



## Devil's Advocate (May 2, 2013)

PRR 60 said:


> Anthony said:
> 
> 
> > AmtrakBlue said:
> ...


Or doesn't expire miles for as long as you keep their co-branded credit card?



colobok said:


> I have about 430,000 points, don't know when I will spend all of them...Now I am collecting United miles instead.


Just so long as you are aware that hoarding loyalty points is *guaranteed* to lose value over time. Earn 'em and burn 'em or sell 'em on the gray market. Otherwise what's the point? Loyalty programs are just about the worst "investment" you could have for a retirement account.


----------



## Ispolkom (May 2, 2013)

PRR 60 said:


> Which airlines assign expiration dates to specific earned miles? The programs I know reset the clock for all miles with any account activity (not just travel, and activity even includes redemptions). In that respect, Amtrak, requiring actual travel earning to reset the clock, is more restrictive than any of the airline programs I know.


According to this chart, the following airlines expire miles on a set date:

Air Canada

Airtran

Asiana

El Al

Korean Air

Lufthansa (if you don't have status or a credit card)

Spirit requires activity every 3 months, while LAN requires a paid trip every three years, like Amtrak.

Edited to add: The quoted text is from *PRR 60*, not *AmtrakBlue.* I much preferred it when I could see (and type) the tags.


----------



## Dan O (May 2, 2013)

I have just under 20K points. I am going to CHI and back from SoCal in June but I have already used points for that. I am not sure what I will do with the points I accumulate. I probably earn about 15-20K points a year from the credit card so should be able to take some kind of trip next summer.

Dan


----------



## trainman74 (May 3, 2013)

Ispolkom said:


> Edited to add: The quoted text is from *PRR 60*, not *AmtrakBlue.* I much preferred it when I could see (and type) the tags.


Click the little "light switch" that's at the upper left of the two rows of icons atop the reply window.


----------



## PRR 60 (May 3, 2013)

Ispolkom said:


> ...Edited to add: The quoted text is from *PRR 60*, not *AmtrakBlue.* I much preferred it when I could see (and type) the tags.


I fixed it for you. The full feature editor is more than a little exasperating.


----------



## TinCan782 (May 4, 2013)

Coast Starlight sleeper bedroom - LA to Seattle round trip for an Alaska Cruise next year. Currently have half of it covered with points.


----------



## Acela150 (May 4, 2013)

My curent balance is around 57,000. I'm hoping to use points for a round trip Cross Country trip.


----------



## TimePeace (May 5, 2013)

I just rolled up to 40,078 with this month's card statement.

I am cooking up a trip for this fall, maybe around the end of October. It will be a two-zone roomette round trip from BOS to the West Coast (coach BOS-TOL/TOL-BOS and the sleeper awards on the other end)... probably something along the lines of CZ/CS to SEA (or maybe SWC/CS) then visit in the Northwest a few days, then back from PDX on the EB. LSL on both legs BOS-CHI and back.

I look forward to taking some regional trains in and around SEA and PDX. Any recommendations?


----------



## Ryan (May 5, 2013)

63,xxx AGR points.

66,xxx Ultimate Rewards points that I can go 1:1 into Amtrak or United (or others).

71,xxx United miles.

Some of them may get burnt on the Gathering, the wife is talking about visiting a friend in FL this summer, I'm going to a Packers game this winter (yay!), and we're considering putting my Mom on a plane to visit my sister in HI to celebrate her retirement.

Some combination of those will probably chew up most of these...


----------



## saxman (May 7, 2013)

Right now I have 208,000 points. Not sure when my next trip is. Just got the Chase Sapphire card and should have 40,000 more in there soon.


----------



## Bob Dylan (May 7, 2013)

Maine Rider said:


> I just rolled up to 40,078 with this month's card statement.
> I am cooking up a trip for this fall, maybe around the end of October. It will be a two-zone roomette round trip from BOS to the West Coast (coach BOS-TOL/TOL-BOS and the sleeper awards on the other end)... probably something along the lines of CZ/CS to SEA (or maybe SWC/CS) then visit in the Northwest a few days, then back from PDX on the EB. LSL on both legs BOS-CHI and back.
> 
> I look forward to taking some regional trains in and around SEA and PDX. Any recommendations?


Be sure and ride the Cascades (not the AMBUS!!) to Vancouver,BC, it's a Great Trip and a Great City! Take your Passport!


----------



## Devil's Advocate (May 7, 2013)

Ryan said:


> 63,xxx AGR points.66,xxx Ultimate Rewards
> 
> 71,xxx United miles.


So that's where this is going eh? 

4x,xxx Amtrak

4x,xxx Dividend Miles

4x,xxx Mileage Plus

8x,xxx Ultimate Rewards

9x,xxx AAdvantage

I'm currently considering a bump to 100K DM for just over $1K while working toward unlocking another 50K UR.

I should probably blow off the points game since scheduling vacation has become much more difficult these days.

At first I just assumed I'd be using more points to fly fewer trips in nicer cabins.

Unfortunately securing premium cabins on foreign carriers often requires scheduling flexibility I cannot depend on.

It's surprisingly hard to quit once you get into it. Oh well such is life I suppose.


----------



## Ryan (May 7, 2013)

I've got you to blame, I just followed the advice you gave me in the thread I started about trying to get to Hawaii (which ended in failure, United has nothing for award availability after something like 10 December).

Now you've got me considering upping my game and trying for an Ink Bold.


----------



## PRR 60 (May 8, 2013)

Devil's Advocate said:


> So that's where this is going eh?
> 
> ...


Looks that way. OK, I'll play:

Amtrak - 6x,xxx

Not sure what I'm going to do with the points. I find myself less and less enthralled with LD trips, so I might look at a weekend with my wife in Boston using Acela.

US Dividend Miles - 38x,xxx

Wouldn't mind grabbing two Envoy round trips to Europe. The other great use is confirmed mileage upgrades: perfect for transcons. That way you also get PQM's for the trip to retain status.

UA Mileage Plus - 47x,xxx

We went to Australia 20 years ago (in coach with two kids 8 and 13!). A return visit in business or first would be nice. Oz is a tough route for a business or first award trip.

The mileage and points game really is addictive. I think my kids are plotting an intervention. :lol:


----------



## jis (May 8, 2013)

I tend not to let too many points accumulate. I try to keep my accrual and spending rate about equal, since points/miles tend to lose value at a spectacular rate over the years, in my experience.

My main use of airline miles is to get confirmed upgrades. Amtrak points are used to get LD Sleeper rides exclusively.

In spite of my best attempts to spend, I still have 4xx,xxx United miles, which is just a testimony to the insane rate at which I accumulate those. And I don't even have a great deal of incentive to collect them as such since I am lifetime Gold and about to become Lifetime Platinum. It is just that between work and family trips, they add up. I cannot always use miles for family trips due to unavailability on flights of choice.

As for Amtrak, I seem to get to Select+ each year without doing anything special, and I have not considered doing anything special to reach the Select-E level, just like I have never done anything special to get to the United 1K level.

There was a period in the early 90s when I made 1K without fail for about 5 years when I was regularly commuting from Newark to Salt Lake City when I worked in the executive office of the CTO of Novell. I used to have a regular office in Novell's Orem location, four doors down from Frankenberg's office, with a wonderful view of Mount Timpanogos.


----------



## Devil's Advocate (May 8, 2013)

PRR 60 said:


> Amtrak - 6x,xxxUS Dividend Miles - 38x,xxx
> 
> UA Mileage Plus - 47x,xxx


 Those are some nice totals. If you're planning to do anything with Dividend Miles under the current award chart I'd start scheduling now. There is no telling what US might change on the path toward consolidation with AA and the move to OW. Under the current rules 90,000 miles can net you business class tickets to both Europe _*and*_ Asia on the same award. Even if you just purchase the points outright like I'm doing you'll still save thousands of dollars.


----------



## VentureForth (May 14, 2013)

I recently spend 21,500 to get to NYP and back. 15,000 for the sleeper going north, 6,500 for the Business Class on the return. Remaining balance: 18,996 I can repeat that trip for $68.75 and a fast food charge on my Chase.


----------



## winnemucca (Aug 21, 2013)

90,000. Saving for a mega rt to DC in April to attend NARP's "Day on the Hill" citizen lobbying effort.


----------



## nferr (Aug 24, 2013)

About 180,000 right now. Probably buy another 13,000 with the current buy points promotion. I have a couple of long trips in mind.


----------

